# Northwave sizing. Kinda urgent.



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Have a chance to pick up some nice high end northwaves on clearance. Their sizings seem off to others. Here is what I have gathered in the past weeks of trying on different shoes.

10.5us for normal shoes.

bontrager: 44.5
Specialized: 44
Louis Garnuea: 45

My current diadors (worst shoes every pls dont ever buy them) Chart said the a 44/45 would fit. I got 45 as I had to buy them online. They are to big and cant get them tight enough. looks like a 44 would have been ideal.

Now, North wave is quoting that a 10.5 us is a 43 in their shoe. Any one recently bought a pair and ended up with the recommended size?

I hate buying shoes online but I want a high end shoe but cant afford retail prices. These fit right into my price(wife preice range) range.

Thanks


----------



## ASiameseCat (Aug 21, 2011)

I am a size 9.5 and bought me some 42 northwave shoes based on the online chart. They fit great and I still have room to tighten even after they have stretched a bit. I have some toe wiggle room but not enough to make them seem like they are too big.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

I've found they run true to size, but not true to their conversion chart. Meaning, I wear a 44 in other brands, I wear a ~44 in NW.

If they have a decent return policy, just order three sizes and return what doesn't fit.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Because im in canada, its 30 for shipping. Then 30 back if they dont fit. Might not be worth throwing 60 bucks away.


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, I had the exact same dilemma. Got the 43/10.5 size myself. They fit with thin socks, little too snug with think woolly boolly DeFeet wool socks.

On a side note, I just got the shimano m088? in a 45 Wide shoe (10.5) and they are by far the best shoe I have worn.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

ahhhh I don't know what to do. According to the sizing charts of the brands I have tried on, I am a size up on all of them except the ones I bough lol they are to big.

My carbon sole just ripped off today.... And I have a race in a week.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Gunnar-man said:


> Yeah, I had the exact same dilemma. Got the 43/10.5 size myself. They fit with thin socks, little too snug with think woolly boolly DeFeet wool socks.
> 
> On a side note, I just got the shimano m088? in a 45 Wide shoe (10.5) and they are by far the best shoe I have worn.


What other shoes have you had? Im trying to get a feel if you run a bigger size then recommended. It seem that I usually run a bit big. This has me concerned.


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

In descending order:
Shimano m088
Northwave SGS?
Northwave Rebel
SHimano high top/hiking (forgot the model)
AXO Viper.
I had the axo and shimano for 13 years collectively and they never quite fit the way I wanted. Both were narrow and my feet would usually go to sleep after 1.5 hours or so.

Finally decided to buy some decent fitting shoes and stepped up to the Northwave Rebels and they were 43 and fit great, if not a little snug. They were trashed after a year (had a very wet adn muddy riding season and they got pretty funky smelling too) so went with the next set of Northwaves. They fit well again but were gettting pretty beat up and I found that after they got wet a few times, they seemed to shrink instead of stretching, thus, I need to wear thin socks or else they will feel too tight.

Found the Shimanos at Chain reaction on sale and decided to get the wide specifc model. Should have looked into this years ago because they feel great. The sizing had me worried as 10.5 were listed as 45, which differed from the Northwaves.

In hindsight, I would have gone with a 44 in the Northwaves, given a second (third, I guess now) chance.


----------

